# Music teacher had sex with two male pupils while her husband slept upstairs



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Music teacher, 45, had sex with two male 16-year-old pupils in her home during drunken party while her husband slept upstairs

From the article:

*A married music teacher had alcohol-fuelled sex sessions with two boys from her school.

Jennifer Philp-Parsons, a mother-of-three, invited the 16-year-olds to parties at her house, where she plied them with drinks.

The 45-year-old had sex with one boy in the living room while her husband slept upstairs. On another occasion she slept with two different boys in the space of one hour while her spouse was away.

Police believe she may have seduced other pupils and Judge Francis Gilbert QC told Exeter Crown Court the teacher was ‘sordid and adulterous’.

He told her she had committed ‘very serious offences involving seducing two of the students in your school in your own home for your own sexual gratification’.

The judge added: ‘On the first occasion you plied them with drink when your husband was upstairs.

‘On the second you had sexual intercourse with both boys in a short space of time … You have left a trail of destruction and significant distress for a number of people.’

The court heard how Philp-Parsons, who was head of music at a school in Devon, became the 16-year-olds’ favourite teacher, befriending them during lessons.*


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

I suppose music could not soothe the savage beast, only young boys.


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

That's it.

I'm taking piano lessons.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

lenzi said:


> That's it.
> 
> I'm taking piano lessons.


Ugh with her if you had a 12 pack


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Young teenage boys aren't too picky are they.


Just sayin'


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Damn.

We're the boys given name suppression?

And WTF was sleeping hubby thinking leaving his drunk wife partying with the drunk teen boys?

Boundaries...do i see a boundary anywhere here?

:nono::nono:


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

waiwera said:


> Damn.
> 
> We're the boys given name suppression?
> 
> ...


Yes, the boundary is way way over there, over the horizon.


----------



## hawkeye (Oct 6, 2012)

If the sexes were reversed would this read "slept with" or "raped"?


----------



## missthelove2013 (Sep 23, 2013)

WyshIknew said:


> Young teenage boys aren't too picky are they.
> 
> 
> Just sayin'


this...ugh...


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Her husband and children were in court to support her. She got 30 months.


----------



## BURNT KEP (Oct 3, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> Her husband and children were in court to support her. She got 30 months.


A man would have got 30 years.


----------



## Ovid (Oct 11, 2012)

WyshIknew said:


> Young teenage boys aren't too picky are they.
> 
> 
> Just sayin'


Depends on the boys and the amount of alcohol...


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

WyshIknew said:


> Young teenage boys aren't too picky are they.


You must have missed this key info - "*Philp-Parsons took one pupil for a meal at McDonald's in Exeter High Street, pictured*"

At 16 yo, give me a Big Mac, and it's on like Donkey Kong.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

MattMatt said:


> Her husband and children were in court to support her. She got 30 months.


Really to support her? Wow..i wonder if he knew what was going on...


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

Male teacher befriends underage girls/students, bring them to parties at home while his wife sleeps, give them alcohol and then seduce and have sex with several of them... 
Of course the judge will understand the "marriage difficulties" and feeling alone so he would give him 30 months. Yeah.


----------



## Lovemytruck (Jul 3, 2012)

This stuff sickens me.

I do not like causing a war of the sexes, but it would have been a different story if the genders were reversed. The media and those affected would be calling it rape. Maybe it was labelled as such, but the 30 month sentence seems to indicate otherwise.

I remember a couple of similar incidences with fellow students when I was a student back in the 1980s. I don't think either female teacher/aid did any time, or faced criminal charges.

At least the story was made public. It is sad to see society in such a mess.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

BURNT KEP said:


> A man would have got 30 years.


Not in the UK. That'd net a man about the same, perhaps a bit more, depending on several factors.


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

Truthseeker1 said:


> Really to support her? Wow..i wonder if he knew what was going on...


Hopefully the H uses the 30 months to reclaim his sack, and kick her sorry azz to the curb.

No way to recover from something like this.


----------



## remorseful strayer (Nov 13, 2012)

Truthseeker1 said:


> Music teacher, 45, had sex with two male 16-year-old pupils in her home during drunken party while her husband slept upstairs[/URL]


Did she drug the husband? 

Partying..., likely loud music, sex, likely lots of laughter and hooting.....you know how noisy teenagers are...........

Does something sound amiss, here?

Well, at least she couldn't get them pregnant.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

remorseful strayer said:


> Did she drug the husband?
> 
> Partying..., likely loud music, sex, likely lots of laughter and hooting.....you know how noisy teenagers are...........
> 
> ...


Maybe the husband did know about it, and it was like their "kink" so to speak, especially since he is supporting her now...


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

30 months x 10 maybe.


----------



## user_zero (Aug 30, 2013)

Truthseeker1 said:


> Maybe the husband did know about it, and it was like their "kink" so to speak, especially since he is supporting her now...


or maybe he is still in shock (BS Fog).


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

MattMatt said:


> Not in the UK. That'd net a man about the same, perhaps a bit more, depending on several factors.


Yep...same here for NZ. 

The ones saying a man would get treated harsher than a woman...are you from the US?


----------



## theroad (Feb 20, 2012)

WyshIknew said:


> Young teenage boys aren't too picky are they.
> 
> 
> Just sayin'


There is no male that would touch that without wearing beer goggles. Then still for many would not touch that no matter how much beer would be involved.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

theroad said:


> There is no male that would touch that without wearing beer goggles. Then still for many would not touch that no matter how much beer would be involved.


:iagree::iagree::iagree:


----------



## Lovemytruck (Jul 3, 2012)

LMAO! Thanks for the funny posts!


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

ThePheonix said:


> 30 months x 10 maybe.


Or maybe he'd get 30 days...

Stacey Rambold, Former Teacher Who Raped Student, Gets 30 Days Jail

C


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

waiwera said:


> Yep...same here for NZ.
> 
> The ones saying a man would get treated harsher than a woman...are you from the US?


I'm from spain.


----------



## missthelove2013 (Sep 23, 2013)

thunderstruck said:


> You must have missed this key info - "*Philp-Parsons took one pupil for a meal at McDonald's in Exeter High Street, pictured*"
> 
> At 16 yo, give me a Big Mac, and it's on like Donkey Kong.


throw in some chicken mcnuggies and a choco shake and I am SO going down to Muff town...booyah!!!


----------



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

waiwera said:


> Yep...same here for NZ.
> 
> The ones saying a man would get treated harsher than a woman...are you from the US?


Men Sentenced To Longer Prison Terms Than Women For Same Crimes, Study Says


----------



## Vanguard (Jul 27, 2011)

remorseful strayer said:


> Did she drug the husband?
> 
> Partying..., likely loud music, sex, likely lots of laughter and hooting.....you know how noisy teenagers are...........
> 
> ...


The husband filmed for her.

And by the way, ugh. Wish my teacher had seduced me, but not if she had looked like that.


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

WyshIknew said:


> Young teenage boys aren't too picky are they.
> 
> 
> Just sayin'


Just threw up in my mouth.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Acabado said:


> Male teacher befriends underage girls/students, bring them to parties at home while his wife sleeps, give them alcohol and then seduce and have sex with several of them...
> Of course the judge will understand the "marriage difficulties" and feeling alone so he would give him 30 months. Yeah.


Just look at the outrage over the teacher that got 30 days in Montana. That's an example of gender reversal. 

They're looking at any way they can overturn that sentence.


----------



## illwill (Feb 21, 2013)

Jeez. She is hurt.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

ntamph said:


> Men Sentenced To Longer Prison Terms Than Women For Same Crimes, Study Says


Well.... clearly unjust. Equal rights and all.



Although I've come to revise my original statement because I realised the article was talking about 16 year old boys.

Sex is legal here at 16...so no law would have been broken.

She would still be morally and personally corrupt and vile..... but not a law breaker.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Yep, 16 y/o is interesting in that it's OK some places and not others.

In Oregon 16 is still a crime. A buddy of mine was hosting a friend from Washington, who was a Seattle police officer. He was 20 and met a 16 y/o girl. In Washington 16 is OK. He had no idea that it wasn't OK here, got caught by the parents and ended up with a sex conviction. Totally screwed up his life, but where he is from it would be OK.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

This seems to be a fairly new phenomenon , in the USA and even down here.
Recently we had a case with a 17 yr old male college student who was jailed for trying to extort money from one of his female teachers.

She was married to a wealthy man.

Apparently she was having sex regularly with her student at her home , when her husband left for work, sometimes taking time off from school.
He then started asking her for money and she would give.
Then he got greedy and demanded US $7K.....

But from the pic posted in the media., the teacher wasn't bad looking.

Just wondering if there is a sociological reason behind it?


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

The issue is the position of authority more than the age, a position who's responsability is higher: teachers, coaches, priests, counselors...


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Acabado said:


> The issue is the position of authority more than the age, a position who's responsability is higher: teachers, coaches, priests, counselors...


I see.
And I think you are correct.

So you're saying it's basically an exploitation of the power differential that exists in professional relationships such as those you mentioned, and it's not isolated to male gender.

However my question is, how come it's now happening with women who are supposed to be nurturers and caregivers?
Or maybe it has been happening over a longer period than we imagined and only now being exposed?

Traditionally men have been the abusers of power, so why this sudden change?


----------



## Viseral (Feb 25, 2011)

My former track coach from high school got caught in the back seat of a car with a 16 year old girl.

He was imprisoned for three years, put on the sex offenders registry, and is barred from ever teaching again.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Which begs the question as to why the disparity in the sentencing between the genders...
lol,
Isn't justice supposed to be blind?
Or is it that metering out such a sentence on a woman can be considered as " harsh and unjust?"


----------



## Viseral (Feb 25, 2011)

Women with feminist leanings only want equality when it suits them.

I don't see too many women protesting for equal prison sentences, equal death in the work place, equal casualties in war, or equal alimony payments.


----------

